

Grow a Backbone and Ditch Corporate - lscore720
http://www.thebradlazarus.com/grow-a-backbone-ditch-corporate/

======
lscore720
Hi All. I love HN and want to share - sorry in advance for my obnoxious
opinions, but just sharing my thoughts on corporate dronism & the
glorification of long hours.

